# Working for SRCA



## amralsadek (Jul 20, 2010)

I am curious to hear feedback from those who have been working with SRCA. How are you being treated? The amount of work? Any contract issues or problems with honoring contracts? Any salary issues? living issues?

I actually lived in Saudi Arabia for about 9 years, in Egypt for anther 9 and have been living in the US for the past 10-11 years.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't want to sound mean, but you will be able to find a good amount of information about the SRCA if you do a search of the forums.

http://www.emtlife.com/search.php


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 20, 2010)

I lived in Egypt for 9 months, I was also hired by the SRCA and am completing my work visa to head over right now. Feel free to PM ME. 
I also highly recommend you read the SRCA thread on here with 50,000+ views. Lots of information contained within it.


----------



## SRCA (Aug 9, 2010)

*about srca*

Amr,

I have tried to contact you in regards to answering any of your questions about SRCA and the working enviornment. Should you wish to talk to any of our expat employee's I'll be more than willing to provide you names and email addresses of those expats to be able to ask them about the SRCA. We have nothing to hide and are determined to create an open-door policy and transparency in regards to the Saudi Red Crescent Authority's work enviornment and conditions. The Saudi Red Crescent Authority has created the Self-Operation Program in an effort to get the ground and flight paramedic crews up and running to the level of other developed countries. we are working from the ground up and for that we are optimistic that with a lot of hard work, patience, and a unified effort from all personnel we will be able to accomplish that.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm going to close this thread.  If you have any questions regarding employment you may check out their website, private message the SCRA rep via our forum, or read any of the thousands of posts currently in the EMTLife community.


----------

